# Hat ja mal Geld gekostet und kann man noch brauchen - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Hat ja mal Geld gekostet und kann man noch brauchen - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

					In der allwöchentlichen Redaktions-Kolumne berichtet ein Redakteur über ein IT-Thema, das ihn in der vergangenen Woche bewegt hat. Zum Abschluss dieser Woche äußert sich Andreas über alte Hardwareschätze.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hat ja mal Geld gekostet und kann man noch brauchen - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. August 2014)

IDE Kabel, Mäuse und Hackbretter sonstiges Gelumpe wie nicht funzende Hardware habe ich gestern erst in die Tonne gekloppt wie auch 3 Komplettrechner bis auf die Intel Slot CPU ( Board war ohne AGP unbrauchbar )


----------



## polarwolf (23. August 2014)

Ich denke, eine gute Strategie wäre, alte Sachen sofort zu verkaufen, wenn man sich etwas neues holt, und nicht einzulagern. Damit relativiert sich der Anschaffungspreis für die neue Hardware. Wenn man beispielsweise alle zwei Jahre eine neue GraKa der Oberklasse für, sagen wir 350€, kauft, kann man seine alte für etwa 150€ - 200€ abstoßen und hat dann effektiv 150€ - 200€ für das neue Spielzeug bezahlt. Alternativ könnte man auch einen komplett funktionsfähigen Rechner behalten, der eines Tages einen schönen Retro-Charme hat und für das Schwelgen in Nostalgie herhalten kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. August 2014)

Bei mir ist es allerdings so das ich mit Altwaren regelrecht überhäuft werde und auch mal getauschte Hardware als Teil Lohn nehme


----------



## mac1 (23. August 2014)

Das Entsorgen alter Hardware fällt mir auch schwer, aber wenn sie nicht mehr funktionstüchtig oder komplett überflüssig geworden ist, dann muß sie halt weg. 
Nur meine umfangreiche Kühler-, Lüfter- und Kabelsammlung hat die letzten drei Entsorgungsaktionen weitestgehend schadlos überstanden. 
Nicht zu vergessen meine AGP-GPU-Veteranen Radeon R9800 Pro, X800 GTO und X850 XT.

Ärgerlich ist nur, dass in meinem Hardwarefundus kein funktionierendes Sockel-939-Mainboard vorhanden ist. 
Mein AsRock 939Dual-SATA II hat in den letzten Monaten der Betriebslosigkeit offenbar sein Leben ausgehaucht. Ich vermute einen defekten BIOS-Chip als Ursache.

Komisch, dass immer genau die Hardware im Fundus fehlt, die man gerade gut gebrauchen könnte.


----------



## Torsley (23. August 2014)

bei mir wird alles irgendwie immer in der familie verteilt. eltern oder bruder. und deren sachen gehen dann entweder wo anders hin oder werden entsorgt. wobei ich nach meinem letzten neuen pc schon lange nichts neues mehr gekauft habe weil der pc einfach immernoch einen super job macht.


----------



## Bandicoot (23. August 2014)

Ausmisten muss schon immer mal sein. Ich hab auch vieles gelagert gehabt, was man für Reperaturen, austasch.... gebrauchen könnte. 
Aber letzlich braucht man fast nichts davon. Tonne auf, Plunder rein, was unbrauchbar geworden ist. Einzig meine ganzen Grafikkarten hab ich noch, bis auf einzellne die ich an Freunde weiter gegeben haben für einen kleinen Obulus. 
Ansonsten werden meine alten Gaming Rechner so Verkauft oder als Arbeits/Test PC degradiert und teilweise Ab-Umgerüstet. Oder Unter die Mischpoke gebracht!
Mit manchen GraKas sollte ich das auch mal machen, aber einige Schätzchen bleiben sicher bis zu meinem Ende bei mir.  
Man könnts ja noch gebrauchen


----------



## Gamer090 (23. August 2014)

Habe hier noch eine Gainward 8500GT rumliegen wer will sie kostenlos haben?  Ist bei mir als Ersatz da falls mal aktuelle Karten nicht laufen, was hin und wieder mal passiert. 
Könnte die auch Entsorgen aber mal sehen ob ich sie trotzdem behalte.


----------



## Schnitzelschale (23. August 2014)

Ich hab da so eine Ecke in einem Regal, da kommt alles an Hardware rein, was ich nicht mehr brauche. Ansonsten findet man auch manchmal Freunde, die sich dazu aufopfern, die alte Grafikkarte oder RAM zu übernehmen^^


----------



## Pokerclock (23. August 2014)

Ich habe mir mittlerweile angewöhnt meine "Altwaren" gar nicht so alt werden zu lassen. Was auf absehbare Zeit nicht mehr gebraucht wird oder nichts mehr wert sein wird, wird verkauft. Soll sich doch jemand anderes um den Elektroschrott in Afrika kümmern. Der Freundeskreis ist auch immer ein dankbarer Abnehmer für meine gebrauchten Teile, die nicht oder kaum mehr etwas wert sind. Das letzte Gerät, dass ich wirklich wegwerfen musste, war ein DVD-Player von Samsung, und das auch nur weil die Fernbedienung kaputt und damit das gesamte Gerät nutzlos war.

Wenn möglich wird aber alles noch einmal zu Geld gemacht, solange es noch geht.


----------



## Olstyle (23. August 2014)

Kabel und Kühler ( Ghetto-Cooler ftw. ) kann ich immer mal wieder für Basteleien gebrauchen. Bei den restlichen Teilen versuche ich zumindest regelmäßig auszumisten.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. August 2014)

Bei mir hält sich der "Nerd-Bestand" durch unregelmäßige Umzüge und eine Dame in der Wohnung in Grenzen. Den meisten "alten Gammel" habe ich in der Heimat - und dort fast ausschließlich (unzählige) Grafikkarten. Kurz: Fast alles Alte ist verkauft, von zwei Retro-Rechnern (Sockel A und Slot 1) und besagten Grafikkarten abgesehen.

Immer wieder die Wohnung zu wechseln ist ideal, um nicht zu viel Mist zu behalten - das muss nämlich alles getragen werden. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Dartwurst (23. August 2014)

Meine Altlasten gehen zum Nulltarif an Freunde. Was nirgends gebraucht wird entsorgt meine Frau. Ich kann mich leider nur schwer von alter Hardware trennen.


----------



## longtom (23. August 2014)

Was Hardware anbelang bin ich ein Messie ich kann mich von dem alten Zeug einfach nicht trennen . Vom 486DX 4 100 bis zum aktuellen i7 steht hier jede Hardwargeneration rum die es mal gab ,wenns in den Keller geht sagen meine Kumpels immer es geht auf die Müllhalde ich nenne es mein kleines Privatmuseum .


----------



## alm0st (23. August 2014)

Teils hab ich altes Zeug in PCs bei "Bedürftigen" verbaut, nur meine 2 alten Grafikkarten stehen als Erinnerungsstücke im Regal. Ansonsten hab ich bis auf paar Lüfter, WLP und Kabelzeug fast nichts an Altlasten rumliegen. Das Zeug landet sonst eigentlich zeitnah im Forum und darf bei nem neuen Besitzer für Freude sorgen^^


----------



## Yaso (23. August 2014)

Hab erst vor nem Halben Jahr unseren ersten PC entsorgt Pentium II mit 400MHz 256MB RAM und einer 20GB Festplatte, das war verdammt teuer damals.
Vor einem Jahr habe ich eine GT6600 entsorgt wegen Lagerschaden des Lüfters, ich war damals verdammt stolz auf die Karte, ich hab jedem erzählt dass die Karte Shader 3.0 konnte, obwohl ich damals keinen Schimmer hatte was das war... 
Hab auch noch eine 9800GTX+ im Schrank liegen, die kaputt ist... konnte mich einfach noch nicht durchringen die wegzuwerfen.

Bei uns wird seit Jahren alte Hardware durchgereicht  Ich > Mama > Papa > Keller >>> Schrott 

Ich behalte meine CPUs relativ lange, mein Phenom II 945 hat 3 Grafikkarten überlebt bis ich ihn gegen nen i5 3570K getauscht habe.
Die GPUs werden nicht nach System gekauft sondern nur nach Bedarf, meine HD6950 hätte noch ein paar Jahre gemacht wenn ich nicht auf 1440p gewechselt hätte 

Aber ich bin nun auch dazu übergegangen "alte" Hardware direkt nach dem Neukauf zu verkaufen, so schlimm wie früher ist es ja auch nichtmehr mit dem Wertverlust.
Grafikkarten wirste nach 2 Jahre meist noch für knapp über die Hälfte des Neupreises wieder los.

An den alten PCs hängen halt viele Erinnerungen, es fällt einem einfach schwer die wegzuwerfen.
Ich hab auch noch meinen ersten Gameboy im Schrank, der sieht aus als ob ein Lastwagen drüber gefahren ist, aber sowas kann man doch nicht wegwerfen, nich?


----------



## Strunzel (23. August 2014)

Hey, die Kaltlichtkathoden und Schacht-Lüftersteuerung kann man auch heute noch super gebrauchen!

Alte PC Teile und Peripherie werden vom Spiele-PC in den Eltern-PC oder Kino-PC verpflanzt, leben also noch ein gutes Stück weiter, da der nicht so viel Leisten muss.

Darüber hinaus habe ich ein Regal in dem ich Mainboards ausstelle. Besucher haben eh keinen Schimmer davon wie alt das ist und finden es recht abgespact. Mein Vater macht das ja auch so mit einer großen Vitrine und altem Kram an dem er hängt, nur halt keine PC-Teile.


----------



## Myke13021 (23. August 2014)

Einmal jährlich gibts ne gross angelegte Räumungsaktion. Und eine Woche danach kommt immer bestimmt jemand mit nem kaputten Rechner vorbei und das passende Ersatzteil ist dann kurz zuvor im Müll gelandet.


----------



## keinnick (23. August 2014)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> _Lüftersterungen für 3,5-Zoll-Schächte, Kaltlichtkathoden aus Zeiten, in denen das Hip war_



Was ist daran falsch? Würde ich persönlich auch heute nicht wegwerfen.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. August 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bei mir hält sich der "Nerd-Bestand" durch unregelmäßige Umzüge und eine Dame in der Wohnung in Grenzen. Den meisten "alten Gammel" habe ich in der Heimat - und dort fast ausschließlich (unzählige) Grafikkarten. Kurz: Fast alles Alte ist verkauft, von zwei Retro-Rechnern (Sockel A und Slot 1) und besagten Grafikkarten abgesehen.
> 
> Immer wieder die Wohnung zu wechseln ist ideal, um nicht zu viel Mist zu behalten - das muss nämlich alles getragen werden.
> 
> ...


 
Ja hast Recht das ganze herumtragen nervt schon aber wenn es PC Hardware ist dann trägt man es doch gerne oder? 



longtom schrieb:


> Was Hardware anbelang bin ich ein Messie ich kann mich von dem alten Zeug einfach nicht trennen . Vom 486DX 4 100 bis zum aktuellen i7 steht hier jede Hardwargeneration rum die es mal gab ,wenns in den Keller geht sagen meine Kumpels immer es geht auf die Müllhalde ich nenne es mein kleines Privatmuseum .


 
Komme dein Privatmuseum gerne mal besuchen, wann sind die Öffnungszeiten und was kostet der Eintritt? 



Yaso schrieb:


> Hab erst vor nem Halben Jahr unseren ersten PC entsorgt Pentium II mit 400MHz 256MB RAM und einer 20GB Festplatte, das war verdammt teuer damals.
> Vor einem Jahr habe ich eine GT6600 entsorgt wegen Lagerschaden des Lüfters, ich war damals verdammt stolz auf die Karte, ich hab jedem erzählt dass die Karte Shader 3.0 konnte, obwohl ich damals keinen Schimmer hatte was das war...
> Hab auch noch eine 9800GTX+ im Schrank liegen, die kaputt ist... konnte mich einfach noch nicht durchringen die wegzuwerfen.
> 
> ...


 
Mein erster PC hatte auch einen Pentium II und eine 3GB Fetsplatte mit Win98 drauf.  Damals war sowas noch gross, Heutzutage hat fast jeder mehrere 100GB im Rechner. 



Strunzel schrieb:


> Hey, die Kaltlichtkathoden und Schacht-Lüftersteuerung kann man auch heute noch super gebrauchen!
> 
> Alte PC Teile und Peripherie werden vom Spiele-PC in den Eltern-PC oder Kino-PC verpflanzt, leben also noch ein gutes Stück weiter, da der nicht so viel Leisten muss.
> 
> Darüber hinaus habe ich ein Regal in dem ich Mainboards ausstelle. Besucher haben eh keinen Schimmer davon wie alt das ist und finden es recht abgespact. Mein Vater macht das ja auch so mit einer großen Vitrine und altem Kram an dem er hängt, nur halt keine PC-Teile.


 
Kannst mal Foto des Regals machen? Sowas muss doch in der Bilderthread rein.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. August 2014)

Ich hab auch noch massig... Aber eher weil ich se gerne im offenen aufbau bis an due grenzen oce.... Da juckn mich auch maxwerte nich^^ ich benchdann  auch bei 130°C cpu temp... Wen der cire 2 duo inne tone fliegn sol, is egal ib ganz oda kaput, so hat ich wenigstens noch mein spas^^


----------



## locojens (23. August 2014)

Ach ich habe da in meinem Elternhaus auch noch etliche Schätzchen, das geht mit AMIGAs los über 286er und 386er, nen alten Fujitsu A3 Farb Nadeldrucker und vieles andere mehr an Komponenten wie Mainboards, Garafikkarten etc.


----------



## DonRottweiler (23. August 2014)

Bei alten Sachen, frei nach dem Motto "Geben ist seliger als nehmen", wird ein "zu verschenken" Schild rangeklebt und vor die Haustür gestellt.
Länger als 3 Stunden bleibt da nichts stehen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. August 2014)

Ich hole mir für meine Retro-Projekte alte Sachen noch zusätzlich ins Haus, brauche bald ne größere Wohnung


----------



## Gamer090 (23. August 2014)

@Redaktion: Mich würde mal interessieren was für Schätze die Redaktion den noch so hat. Oft im Hintergrund in euren Videos sind ein paar Sachen zu sehen, da es so viele sind, welche sind eure Top 3?


----------



## Flexsist (23. August 2014)

Ich kann mich auch nur schwer von alter HW trennen. Ich hatte mal vor einen Glastisch (wie auch mal in der PCGH ein Bild des Monats war) mit ROG MBs zu bestücken und auszuleuchten. Leider musste ich dann doch das Crosshair II Formula verkaufen inkl. CPU graka etz (komplettes system). Nun hab ich nur noch ein Crosshair IV Extreme inkl. Phenom II 965 BE, eine Sapphire HD 3850 256 MB PCIe & eine 9800 GT 512MB PCIe rumliegen.
Da ich auch ein kleiner Bastler bin werden auch schon mal Lüftersockel von ganz alten MB gelötet und solche sachen.  Meine alten Netzteile die ich noch hatte hab ich vor kurzem geschlachtet und aus dem Teil wo der Lüfter dran geschraubt wird, Aufsteller gebaut ähm... gebogen  ,die nun an warmen Tagen bestückt mit neueren Lüftern auf dem Schreibtisch stehen um für Abkühlung zu sorgen, zusätzlich zu meiner Userkühlung.
Sogar das PCB meiner erste Grafikkarte, eine 6600GT-DV128 AGP hab ich noch, die mir bei meinen ersten Übertaktungsversuchen damals gestorben ist. Ich suche immer noch eine Möglichkeit die GPU sauber vom PCB zu bekommen und diese konserviert in einem quadratischen Epoxidharz(oder was eignet sich hier???)-Würfel als Schlüsselanhänger weiter "leben" zu lassen. 

*EDIT:* Achja, alte HDD's hab ich auch noch rumliegen, 2x 20GB Maxtor, 1x 20GB Seagate Barracuda, 1x WD200 20 GB und 1x Seagate 545.5* MB!!!!!!* 

*Bei der Gelegenheit starte ich hier mal einen "Such-Aufruf"

Wer von euch hat noch eine alte IDE Western Digital WD5000AAKB-00H8AO 500 GB rumliegen die er nicht mehr braucht????
Mir sind vor einigen Jahren durch einen Fehlerstrom zwei Chips auf dem PCB dieser HDD durch gebrannt. Ich habe noch Hoffnung das die Daten (welche mir noch heute wichtig wären) unbeschädigt sind und bräuchte daher ein Ersatz PCB für diese HDD. Wer hier helfen kann, dem wäre ich unendlich dankbar!!! Und natürlich soll die Hilfe auch nicht unbelohnt bleiben!!! Bitte per PM melden. 

EDIT: *Dank eines aufmerksamen Users aus dem Forum hab ich nun die GPU vom PCB lösen können, hab sie gebacken.  Danke nochmal für den Tipp. 

MfG


----------



## Polyethylen (23. August 2014)

Hm, bei mir fliegt in einer Kiste noch ein Mainbord für nen Pentium Pro rum, nur ohne Prozessor 
Ne PCI-Grafikkarte ist da auch noch mit bei, sowie ne serielle Maus und eine XT-Druckerkarte. Ne 30 GB-Festplatte mit Win98 ist da auch noch, kA ob die noch funktioniert.
Will das mal irgendwann reaktivieren, nur dazu fehlt mir der Pentium Pro und ein Netzteil, mal schauen. *auf Merkliste für später*


----------



## Laggy.NET (23. August 2014)

Die Alte Hardware wird bei mir meist kostenlos in der Familie verteilt oder verkauft. Einige aktuell nicht zu gebrauchende Teile werden aufgehoben, damit im Falle eines Defekts schnell mal was ausgetauscht werden kann. Diese Ersatzteile fliegen aber beim nächsten mal aufrüsten auch in die Tonne und werden ggf. durch die dann aktuelleren alten Teile meines aufgerüsteten PCs ersetzt. 

Somit habe ich gerade mal 5-10 Teile in einem einzigen Schubladen verstaut, die alle nicht älter als 2-3 Jahre sind. Ich hasse es, alten Schund herumliegen zu haben.


----------



## Crogge (23. August 2014)

Menschen die Hardware entsorgen sind Idioten, die alte Hardware kann man verschenken oder als Gesamtpaket bei Ebay anbieten, es gibt viele Sammler die nach spezieller Hardware suchen. *Je nachdem was man hortet bekommt man da schnell einige hundert wenn nicht sogar tausend Euro!*

Um mal ein paar Beispiele von mir zu nennen:
- Alte Netgear PCMCIA 16bit! WLAN Karte verkauft für 40 Euro _(Die zweite nutze ich in einem 486er Colani Laptop)_
- Pentium PRO CPUs verkauft für jeweils 20 Euro an Goldsammler
- Altes Commodore Laptop für 90 Euro verkauft
- P3 Dual CPU Serverboards für jeweils 30 Euro verkauft
- 3DFX Karten für insgesamt 350 Euro verkauft
...

Ich persönlich lebe mehr oder weniger von gebrauchter Hardware, ich verkaufe zum Beispiel Dualcore Computer mit Win7 Lizenz für 99€ und an solchen günstigen Angeboten erfreuen sich viele Menschen die sich keinen neuen Computer leisten können.


----------



## Kondar (23. August 2014)

Auch nicht zu vergessen die Verpackungen.
Einerseits wärend der Garantie nie verkehrt und später für den Verkauf bei EBay 

Ich habe für das Hobby Computer ein kleinen Raum (~6 m2) in Nutzung. 
Hier stehen zwei "akt." Rechner und zwei Retros  inc. 3 TFTs + 1* 17er Moni UND ca. 60% meiner Retailspiele inc. Deluxe Versionen.
Wenn ich mehr Platz hätte wäre der Raum auch voll


----------



## Idefix Windhund (23. August 2014)

Eindeutig Sammler 
Das älteste was ich habe sind Prozessoren aus 486er Zeiten, und 3D ATI Rage LT Pro AGP2 mit geschätzten 8MB/ nVidia Vanta LT AGP 8MB, ... hatte eigentlich mal vor, mit etwas Platz, diese Goldstückchen auszustellen. Manche setzen Modellautos, oder Puppen, in die Vitrine, ich Hardware.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. August 2014)

Vor einigen Jahren habe ich mal eine Radikalkur gemacht, alles weggeschmissen was ich nicht mehr benötigen werde, und seit diesem Zeitpunkt hat sich leider wieder etwas angestaut, aber eher aus Faulheit es ordnungsgemäß zu entsorgen.
Ich fand nur eines schade, das ich damals auch eine 3dfx Voodoo 5500 weggegeben habe an einen Freund, im Nachhinein hätte ich sie doch gerne behalten.


----------



## hodenbussard (23. August 2014)

Muhahaha,das kenn ich.Hab immer noch ein 20MHz Notebook samt 4MB Ram im Keller stehen  Das Win 3.11 rennt immer noch wie am ersten Tag


----------



## n3rd (23. August 2014)

Ich muss mich leider auch als Sammler outen! 

Jedes Mal wenn die Frau mein Arbeitszimmer betritt, sich den Fuß an dem riesigen CRT-Monitor prellt... jedes Mal wenn das große Putzen angesagt ist und Sie das Arbeitszimmer betritt mit den 
unterschiedlichen MoBo's, Gehäusen, untersch. Karten, die natürlich exzellent im Raum verteilt sind (apropos, den 286er Notebook wird von Ihr nicht angerührt - warum auch immer)... jedes Mal
wenn wir die Fahrrad-Saison eröffnen und die Fahrräder aus dem Keller holen und die Kisten mit Lüftern, Kabeln, Modems, Router um die Ohren fliegen... krieg ich so viele zärtliche und lobende 
Worte zu meinem Hobby zu hören....


----------



## Nightslaver (23. August 2014)

Also paar alte Sachen hab ich auch aufgehoben. Zum Beispiel habe ich noch eine Radeon X1900XT von 2005 hier liegen. Die taugt zwar zum spielen nicht mehr wirklich, aber als Karte zur Fehleranalyse reicht die nach wie vor völlig aus. Auch ein Corsair TX750 Netzteil von Ende 2006 habe ich als Netzteil für den Notfall aufgehoben. Ansonsten noch 2 Core 2 Quad 6600 Prozessoren und ein Core 2 Duo 6750 für den Freundeskreis in dem es immer noch den einen oder anderen gibt der über ein Core 2 System verfügt und auch noch nicht vor hat aufzurüsten. Nicht alles was alt ist muss zwingend weg, manches kann man wirklich noch gebrauchen.

Ansonsten neige ich bei alter Hardware in der Regel sowieso dazu Sie länger als der Durchschnitt hier zu nutzen. Mindestens 3 Jahre zum Beispiel bei Smartphones, mein PC ist in der Regel auch 3-4 Jahre im Einsatz bevor aufgerüstet wird.
Dafür ist es dann aber halt auch mal teure Hardware. Wenns dann ausgetauscht wird bringt es meist nicht mehr viel ein, so das ich meist noch schaue ob es entweder im Freundeskreis gebraucht werden kann, oder aber dann wirklich in den Müll wandert, oder halt eingelagert wird.


----------



## highspeedpingu (23. August 2014)

Alles was älter als 4 Jahre alt ist, fliegt gnadenlos weg.
Nur wirklich noch brauchbare Hardware bleibt - getestet und mit einem Aufkleber versehen, damit ich gleich weiss, was damit ist / war. Auch veraltete / zu schwache Komponenten wie z.B. Einkern CPU´s, Grafikkarten mit weniger als 512MB Vram, Fetplatten mit weniger als 160Gb, IDE Laufwerke etc. werden entsorgt.


----------



## beren2707 (23. August 2014)

Definitiv *Sammler*. 
Habe hier Schränke voll mit Hardwareteilen, Hardware von 1995-2014, auch wenn ich einige Schätzchen, für die ich keine Zeit mehr hatte und die mir zu schade zum Vergammeln waren, bereits veräußert habe. Habe hier... 


kiloweise (!) Kabel, Adapter etc. pp.
mehrere Kisten an Schrauben und Material von jedem einzelnen Mainboard, jedem einzelnen Gehäuse etc.
überflüssige/ausgewechselte Grafikkarten von Riva bis 8400GS.
CPUs von x486 über PII bis P4, Athlon 64 (X2) inkl. Boards und RAM.
nur noch wenige Netzteile (mal spaßeshalber die "guten" FSP, Lite-On etc. aufgehoben, warum auch immer).
dafür etliche Gehäuse (mal durchzählen... aktuell neun ungenutzte Gehäuse).
Joysticks, Gamepads (auch die guten Logitech-Modelle, das Cordless RumblePad I und II )
Diverse Tastaturen (einige von Cherry (mal mechanisch, mal Rubberdome), z. T. noch mit dem alten DIN-Anchluss, einige ausgemusterte Logitech-Tastaturen, die nur noch als Notfall-Tastatur gelagert werden).
Kaum Mäuse (da diese i.d.R. direkt entsorgt wurden. Es liegen aber auch noch ein paar uralte mit seriellem Anschluss und zwei Tasten ohne Mausrad rum, die eigentlich in die Tonne gehören).
Kühler (ohje, diverse uralt-Boxed-Teile zu o.g. CPUs und aktuelle Boxed-Modelle von Intel zum Totschlagen, aber auch Scythe Infinity/Mugen I, CNPS 9500 LED, ELC120 etc.).
Festplatten. Ohja, Festplatten. Von 4GB bis 1TB liegen hier diverse HDDs rum (Notiz an mich: Die 1TB-Platte gefälligst irgendwo einbauen, da ists schade drum!)
CRTs (von 15-21"; zum Teil echt gute Teile, die mich dank 120 Hz und nicht vorhandenem Inputlag bei gleichzeitig sehr guten Farben immer noch begeistern können).
...
Kurz: Ja verdammt, ich bin ein Hardware-Messie.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. August 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> @Redaktion: Mich würde mal interessieren was für Schätze die Redaktion den noch so hat. Oft im Hintergrund in euren Videos sind ein paar Sachen zu sehen, da es so viele sind, welche sind eure Top 3?


 
Kommt drauf an, was man sucht und welche Vorlieben man hat. Wir haben unter anderem Dinge wie Voodoo-Grafikkarten von 1 bis 5 mit OVP (nicht alle), oder eine XGI Volari V8 Duo, S3 Deltachrome S8, eine Asus 6800 GT Dual, etc. Hinzu kommen Geschichten wie ein Pentium M nebst Asus CT-479-Adapter, Skulltrail und vieles mehr.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gamer090 (23. August 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was man sucht und welche Vorlieben man hat. Wir haben unter anderem Dinge wie Voodoo-Grafikkarten von 1 bis 5 mit OVP (nicht alle), oder eine XGI Volari V8 Duo, S3 Deltachrome S8, eine Asus 6800 GT Dual, etc. Hinzu kommen Geschichten wie ein Pentium M nebst Asus CT-479-Adapter, Skulltrail und vieles mehr.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Oha da sind ja Sachen dabei die sind älter als ich.  Jedenfalls eine schöne Sammlung habt ihr da, ruhig weiter sammeln.


----------



## TheSebi41 (23. August 2014)

Auch ich bin da eher der Sammler 

Blöd ist nur wenn man weiß man hatte noch irgendwo noch ein Teil eingelagert, nur wo 

Meinen Thinkpad werde ich wohl auch nie mehr hergeben, auch meinen Asus Monitor


----------



## Xagi (23. August 2014)

...hab mich vor kurzem auch von so einigen Dingen getrennt, IDE Kabel und Kaltlichtkathoden waren auch n paar dabei. Hab dann in einem Anfall von Gründlichkeit sämtliche Analogkabel entsorgt ausser 3.5er Klinke. Zwei Wochen später musste ich rumfragen wer noch n VGA Kabel fürs Netbook übrig hat


----------



## toka1971 (23. August 2014)

ich verkaufe meine "alte" Hardware gewöhnlich nachdem ich die neue verbaut habe bei Ebay. Doch trotz dieser Maßnahme hat sich im Laufe der Zeit so einiges an Krimskrams angesammelt. Zahllose Kabel und Adapter, Lüfter, Schrauben etc. Doch in mehr oder minder regelmäßigen Abständen überkommt es mich dann ich es folgt der rund um Schlag. Dann wird weggeschmissen bis der Arzt kommt. Und jedesmal heißt es dann, jetzt werd ich nichts mehr sammeln. Bis zum nächsten mal.  :ugly:


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. August 2014)

Naja, ich versuche eigentlich möglichst wenig alten Kram aufzuheben es sei denn es hat einen praktischen Nutzen (ne PS2-Tastatur zu haben um bei uralt-PCs die man noch richten soll ins BIOS zu kommen wo USB-Tastaturen nicht erkannt werden zum Beispiel... ich weiß ein Adapter würds auch tun aber das hat keinen Stil ) oder ich mache sonst nen Quatsch mit (etwa ne 9600GT so lange braten bis ein Schlüsselanhänger draus wird).

Normalerweise fliegt immer alles bei Freunden oder im Marktplatz raus wenn wieder ne Aktion ansteht. Sprich wenn Haswell-E da ist und meine aktuelle Plattform "alt" ist werde ich mich wieder umsehen wer sowas brauchen kann und dabei vielleicht auch noch ein paar andere ältere Sachen grade mitverscherbeln die sich immer so finden wenn man zur Hardware die Kartons rauskramen muss. 

Häufig landet ältere Hardware auch schlicht im PC der hier wohnenden Dame - aber für son High-End Brett ist da eher keine Verwendung vorgesehen... höchstens ein Teil des RAMs könnte rüberwandern.^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. August 2014)

Zeitweilig wurde Hardware für Schulen gesammelt, an Bedürftige gespendet usw. Ich versuche eigentlich nur noch meine Sternstunden als PC wieder aufleben zu lassen so lange noch Platz ist


----------



## Najuno (24. August 2014)

Ich habe mal ne zeitlang alles aufgehoben was ich so ausgebaut und für schnellere, neuere Hardware ersetzt habe. Einfach nur weil man Geld bezahlt hat und irgendwo so viele Emotionen mit dran hingen. 

Bis ich dann nen massiven Umzug in Richtung USA, wegen neuem Job, hatte. Da war ich sozusagen "gezwungen" mich zu entschlacken. Im Nachhinein war das ne gute Entscheidung und heute hat meine Hardware kaum mehr ne Halbwertszeit von 6 Monaten bei mir (geschuldet meiner puren Gier nach neuer Hardware und dem dementsprechenden Gehalt  ). Nebenher habe ich auch angefangen Custom Builts für Kunden und/oder Freunde zu bauen. Viele dieser Leute kamen auch schon daher und wollten genau den PC haben den ich für Spiele/Benchmarks verwendet habe und haben diesen direkt gekauft. Somit habe ich bis auf ein paar Wasserkühlungsersatzteile und eine Ersatztastatur und Maus keine übrigen Teile mehr (aktuelle Kabel und Montagematerial natürlich ausgeschlossen).
Aktuellstes Beispiel dafür ist mein i7 4770K samt Mainboard, RAM und den beiden SSDs. Ich werde  in Kürze auf den X99 umsteigen und habe die an sich aktuelle Hardware für noch neuere verkauft, auch wenn ich weiss, daß der X99 purer Luxus und der i7 4770K Haswell mehr als ausreichend gewesen wäre. Genauso wie keine Notwendigkeit besteht eine Samsung Evo 840 gegen eine Samsung 850 PRO zu tauschen... aber was tut man nicht alles nur um seine Gier zu befriedigen  .


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. August 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> @Redaktion: Mich würde mal interessieren was für Schätze die Redaktion den noch so hat. Oft im Hintergrund in euren Videos sind ein paar Sachen zu sehen, da es so viele sind, welche sind eure Top 3?


 
Eine Rangliste anzulegen wird  schwer, das hängt stark von den aktuellen Bedürfnissen ab. Die wirklich alten Dinge mit rein nostalgischem Wert verstauben ja meist ganz hinten im Lager - nur selten hat man außerhalb von Retro-Specials die Zeit, etwas auszugraben. (Diese Woche habe ich aber bei Carsten eine tolle PIII/i440BX-Kombination gesehen. Da hab ich selbst noch ein ähnliches Retro-System zu Hause  )
Im Alltag setzen wir meist neuere Hardware ein, aber zwei Oldies sind mir dabei in den letzten Wochen positiv aufgefallen:

1. Ein Papst-Lüfter aus einer Zeit, als diese Marke nicht für 12-V-Gemüsehäcksler bekannt war, sondern als Ultra-Silent-Referenz. Ich wollte etwas möglichst leises im 80-92 mm Format, um die Spannungswandler des Radiatoren-Testsystems zu belüften - und der Papst lief bei 2,7 Volt an!

2. Die Gigabyte Geforce 6600 GT aus dem CPU-Kühler-Testsystem. Eigentlich nutzen wir den passiv gekühlten Oldie nur, weil er bei Geräuschmessungen nicht stört. Aber der rückseitige Passivkühler schützte das PCB auch vor den Klammern des Archon IB-E. So musste ich diese nicht erst entfernen, als ich die Standardlüfter gegen unsere (Klammer-inkompatiblen) Referenz-Silent-Wings tauschte, sondern konnte das System laufen lassen.

(Wobei "Oldie" hier relativ ist. Für den CPU-Wasserkühlertest hatte ich vor ein paar Monaten -noch als freier Mitarbeiter- sogar meine Matrox Mystique 2+2 MB im produktiven Einsatz. Es geht nichts über eine pflegeleichte PCI-Grafikkarte, wenn man im CPU-Bereich rumbastelt  )


----------



## Sharidan (24. August 2014)

Tja ich bin auch so einer der sich von alten IT Sachen schwer trennen kann. Bei Netzteilen usw allerdings hört sich der Spaß dann auch wieder auf. Allerdings Sammel ich alte Games. Erst gestern war ich bei nem Freund der ne eigene IT Firma hat und der mistet gerade zuhause aus. Naja und da fallen dann einem Schätze wie Doom in die Hände, Siedler, Theme Park alles Original natürlich .... Das sind so Schätze die ICH niemals hergeben würde, aber zum meinem Glück macht er es *hihi*.
Hauptsammel Punkt sind bei mir Retro Games, entweder noch als Disketten Version oder CD-Rom... Habe mir sogar Extra zb. Xwing gekauft auf 3.5 Zoll Disketten für 30 Euro... Orignal Verpackgung usw. 
Natürlich funktioniert das alles noch hab ich schon auf meinem Retro Pc Getestet <3


----------



## Rodolfos (24. August 2014)

ich kauf mir alle 2 jahre ca neue hardware und die alten teile werden entweder verkauft bei ebay und co (da kommt oft mehr dabei raus als neupreis) oder bei der Familie im PC verbaut als Update.


----------



## darthbomber (24. August 2014)

Wenn ich für den Rechner neue Hardware kaufe, wird die alte aufm Forenmarktplatz noch zu Geld gemacht. Bei Heimelektronik isses so, dass die Altgeräte (sofern noch in Ordnung) dann in der Familie einen neuen Nutzer finden (aus dem simplen Grund, dass ich immer der mit der neusten Technik bin) und deren Altkram verschrottet oder weitergegeben wird, wenn sich grad mal ein Abnehmer findet.

Mein erstes Heimkinosystem von Anno 2002 steht heute im Keller und dient dort als Radio und CD-Player.
Und vor 2 Tagen hat mein Vater erst meinen alten BluRay-Player von geerbt (warn 2010 auch 200€ für rausgeflogen und funktioniert ja noch einwandfrei).

Früher hab ich auch mal alte Spiele weggeworfen oder verkauft, aber mittlerweile hab ich die Perlen darunter wieder im Regal.

Alten Kabelsalat oder kleinkram schmeiß ich nach ner Zeit des Nichtgebrauchs bei der nächsten Ausmistung gnadenlos in die Tonne.

Ein alter USB-Hub - funktionierte sogar noch - hat beim Schrottwichteln nochmal den Besitzer gewechselt. Letzterer hatte sogar noch nen Nutzen dafür.


----------



## torkol (24. August 2014)

Kein Sammler.

Alte PC's werden an Verwandte oder Bekannte abgegeben oder verkauft.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (24. August 2014)

Wenn ich bedenke wie viele IT-Leichen ich im Keller habe, dann könnte man eigentlich mal ein Event starten.
Vielleicht bekommen wir ja PCGH als Sponsor für ein Event wie "Hardware-Weitwurf", "Verbrannte DVD's/CD's Weitwurf" oder "Lüfter maximal belasten".
Mir würde bestimmt noch mehr Unsinn einfallen.

BTT:
Wenn die Software noch einigermaßen aktuell ist, gibt es bei mir zwei Möglichkeiten.
Entweder es landet quasi auf Halde als Ersatz- oder Austauschteil oder es wird verkauft.

Alte Stücke die ich lieb gewonnen habe, entstaube ich, wenn gerade die Nostalgie hoch kommt und werfe die noch mal an (C64/Amiga).

Natürlich habe ich auch ein paar Sachen hier, wo ich mal PC's ausgeschlachtet habe und einfach zu faul war den Quatsch zu entsorgen.
Derzeit habe ich ein altes und defektes DVD Laufwerk ausgegraben um damit die Machbarkeit einer Idee zu prüfen.


----------



## Kinguin (24. August 2014)

So etwas wie Hardware hebe ich mir nicht auf,entweder verschenken oder verkaufen
Mag es aber allgemein nicht so,Krempel anzusammeln - der wahrscheinlich am Ende eh nur als Staubfänger dient


----------



## bootzeit (24. August 2014)

Hahahaha....ich habe auch mal rumgekramt und festgestellt das ich mir doch eigentlich mal ein retro-System basteln kann . Zum wegschmeissen ist mir der Athlon 64 3200+ Sockel 754 samt passendem Board zu schade . Außerdem fand ich tief, ganz tief und noch tiefer vergraben passende DDR1-400 Module, sogar 2x1024MB und noch, wo ich gar nichts mehr von wusste eine X1650Pro 256MB DDR3 AGP ..... jo was soll ich sagen: Ich sah baute und siegte ......Jetzt habe ich 5 (FÜNF) PC´s inner Hütte stehen . Auf der "High-End" Kiste habe ich erst Gestern wieder mit Half Life 2 angefangen, irgendwie nen cooles Gefühl .


----------



## Polyethylen (24. August 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Sogar das PCB meiner erste Grafikkarte, eine 6600GT-DV128 AGP hab ich noch, die mir bei meinen ersten Übertaktungsversuchen damals gestorben ist. Ich suche immer noch eine Möglichkeit die GPU sauber vom PCB zu bekommen und diese konserviert in einem quadratischen Epoxidharz(oder was eignet sich hier???)-Würfel als Schlüsselanhänger weiter "leben" zu lassen.


Erhitze das PCB von unten langsam mit einem Gasbrenner (vorher die kleinen Bauteile, die dort noch sind entfernen, die könnten brennen oder platzen), z.B. sowas. Versuche dann immer wieder vorsichtig mit einer Zange o.ä. den GPU-Chip von der eigentlichen Grafikkarte zu lösen. Falls der Chip noch einen Heatspreader besitzt und du den auch noch entfernen möchtest, nochmal kurz von oben erhitzen, und dann geht der auch leicht ab. Jedoch nie zu lange das PCB erhitzen, sonst bilden sich Blasen auf dem "Plastik" des GPU-Chips.

Bei mir gingen die Silikonrest oder was auch immer den Heatspreader festgehalten hat echt schlecht ab. War verdammt hart, nichtmal das einlegen in Aceton brachte viel Besserung (das löste dann eher das PCB an  ). Aber letztenendes hab ichs mit einem Cuttermesser recht gut entfernt, also Schicht für Schicht abgekratzt 
Wenn du fertig bist, sieht das dann z.B. so aus (siehe Anhang)
Ich werde das Teil irgendwann dann auch in Kunstharz eingießen (danke für die Idee  ), Epoxidharz eignet sich wohl mit am besten (UV-beständig, sonst wird das ja milchig oder so? Gießharz Wasserklar - Epoxyd Gießharze - - R&G Wiki)
*Merkliste: Silikonform und Epoxidharz kaufen*

Man könnte auch noch die GDDR-Chips ablösen und die dann in viele kleine Förmchen gießen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. August 2014)

Ich bewahre nur wichtige Sachen auf, etwa den noch als 7th-generation AMD-Prozessor markierten Athlon 600, für den ich mich damals dumm und dusselig gezahlt habe oder den "King" wie manche den P3-S 1,4 auch nennen. Oh - und natürlich der ganze Grafikkarten-Wahnsinn. Der ist allerdings digital gut dokumentiert, zählt laut Excel knapp 400 Modelle (3 davon allerdings bekanntermassen defekt) und kann daher platzsparend in Schichten einkartoniert auf dem Speicher auf den (selten) Weckruf warten. Und nein, Einbruch lohnt sich nicht, eine Voodoo 5 6000 war mir bisher immer zu teuer, solcherlei Massenware überlasse ich dann lieber dem Kollegen Vötter.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. August 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich bewahre nur wichtige Sachen auf, etwa den noch als 7th-generation AMD-Prozessor markierten Athlon 600, für den ich mich damals dumm und dusselig gezahlt habe oder den "King" wie manche den P3-S 1,4 auch nennen. Oh - und natürlich der ganze Grafikkarten-Wahnsinn. Der ist allerdings digital gut dokumentiert, zählt laut Excel knapp 400 Modelle (3 davon allerdings bekanntermassen defekt) und kann daher platzsparend in Schichten einkartoniert auf dem Speicher auf den (selten) Weckruf warten. Und nein, Einbruch lohnt sich nicht, eine Voodoo 5 6000 war mir bisher immer zu teuer, solcherlei Massenware überlasse ich dann lieber dem Kollegen Vötter.


 
400?  Hast du Fotos davon?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. August 2014)

Ja, ist aber schon etwas her, das Bild - da sind's noch <300 glaube ich.


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. August 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ja, ist aber schon etwas her, das Bild - da sind's noch <300 glaube ich.


 Hast du etwa keine 3870X2?   
(zumindest auf diesem Bild der Sammlung konnte ich sie nicht entdecken)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. August 2014)

Nein, ich bevorzuge brauchbare Grafikkarten - außer ich bekomme sie enorm günstig, wie bei der 7900GX2; dann nehm ich sogar Dual-GPU-Karten.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. August 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ja, ist aber schon etwas her, das Bild - da sind's noch <300 glaube ich.


 
Bin begeistert wie gerne du Grafikkarten sammelst  Da wird Raff doch sicher neidisch sein.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. August 2014)

Nicht so richtig, er konzentriert sich eher auf 3dfx, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe. Der Rest läuft eher so nebenbei.


----------



## taks (25. August 2014)

Meine Sammlung beherbergt mehr als 20 Jahre alte PC-Komponenten ^^

Ich habe sogar noch einen kompletten Uralt-PC, aber ich hab kein Netzteil dafür.
Die hatten noch nix von 20Pin ATX gehört -.-


----------



## Gamer090 (25. August 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Meine Sammlung beherbergt mehr als 20 Jahre alte PC-Komponenten ^^
> 
> Ich habe sogar noch einen kompletten Uralt-PC, aber ich hab kein Netzteil dafür.
> Die hatten noch nix von 20Pin ATX gehört -.-


 
Das muss ja richtig alt sein welche Hardware ist es denn?


----------



## Flexsist (25. August 2014)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Erhitze das PCB von unten langsam mit einem Gasbrenner (vorher die kleinen Bauteile, die dort noch sind entfernen, die könnten brennen oder platzen), z.B. sowas. Versuche dann immer wieder vorsichtig mit einer Zange o.ä. den GPU-Chip von der eigentlichen Grafikkarte zu lösen. Falls der Chip noch einen Heatspreader besitzt und du den auch noch entfernen möchtest, nochmal kurz von oben erhitzen, und dann geht der auch leicht ab. Jedoch nie zu lange das PCB erhitzen, sonst bilden sich Blasen auf dem "Plastik" des GPU-Chips.
> 
> Bei mir gingen die Silikonrest oder was auch immer den Heatspreader festgehalten hat echt schlecht ab. War verdammt hart, nichtmal das einlegen in Aceton brachte viel Besserung (das löste dann eher das PCB an  ). Aber letztenendes hab ichs mit einem Cuttermesser recht gut entfernt, also Schicht für Schicht abgekratzt
> Wenn du fertig bist, sieht das dann z.B. so aus (siehe Anhang)
> ...


 
Danke danke....aber ich habs mir einfacher gemacht. Ich hab den Tipp bekommen die Graka einfach zu backen bei 150°C. hat sauber gefunzt und konnte die GPU dann sachte runter hebeln. Das hat sogut geklappt das ich gleich noch den Zusatzchip mit gelöst hab, der auch wie eine kleinere GPU aussieht, dessen Funktion mir aber grad unbekannt ist. Egal, hauptsache sieht cool aus  Ein HS hat die GPU garnicht. 



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ja, ist aber schon etwas her, das Bild - da sind's noch <300 glaube ich.





Das würden viele Schlüsselanhänger werden.  Dann könnte man sagen, "man sieht/findet die Schlüssel vor lauter GPU's nicht mehr". 

MfG


----------



## CoreLHD (25. August 2014)

Wenn ich alte Hardware über habe gucke ich immer ob diese noch für sowieso in NAHER Zukunft geplante Projekte verwenden kann. 
Aus dem alten Office-Rechner meines Vaters habe ich den CPU Kühler einem Kumpel überlassen der noch den AMD Boxed hatte, das M-ATX Gehäuse werde ich noch für den Homeserver zweckentfremden ( Auch wenn dann ein M-ITX Board reinkommt  ) und den Athlon XP habe ich als Retro Stück behalten. Den Rest wie das wirklich Staubsauger laute MS-Tech NT (Dass das nach der langen Zeit noch nicht explodiert ist...) das Mainboard+Ram, und die IDE Platte+Kabel habe ich entsorgt, was soll ich denn damit?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. August 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Das würden viele Schlüsselanhänger werden.  Dann könnte man sagen, "man sieht/findet die Schlüssel vor lauter GPU's nicht mehr".


Wieso Schlüsselanhänger? Die funktionieren noch prima (mit den bekannten Ausnahmen, eine davon hab ich dummerweise selbst gehimmelt).


----------



## taks (25. August 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das muss ja richtig alt sein welche Hardware ist es denn?


 
Dürfte ein Intel I486 DX2 mit dem Mainboard im Anhang sein.
Müsste aber zuerst Zuhause nachsehen obs stimmt.


Könnte auch ein Intel Pentium - P54C sein, muss wirklich zuerst nachschauen -.-
Aber der Netzteilanschluss ist der Gleiche.


----------



## Flexsist (25. August 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wieso Schlüsselanhänger? Die funktionieren  noch prima (mit den bekannten Ausnahmen, eine davon hab ich dummerweise  selbst gehimmelt).


 

Das sollte ja auch nur ein Witz sein. Funktionstüchtige Grakas würd ich auch nicht zerlegen.

Ich hätte noch zwei für die Sammlung.  Aber die haben keine Wärmeleitpads mehr. 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. August 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Dürfte ein Intel I486 DX2 mit dem Mainboard im Anhang sein.
> Müsste aber zuerst Zuhause nachsehen obs stimmt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich tippe auf den 486er. Sockel4/5 Pentium-Mainboards mit VLB und ohne PCI dürften eine ziemliche Rarität sein.


----------



## Joselman (25. August 2014)

Ich habe auch immer alles verschenkt, meistens an Freunde die noch grottigere Hardware hatten.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. August 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Dürfte ein Intel I486 DX2 mit dem Mainboard im Anhang sein.
> Müsste aber zuerst Zuhause nachsehen obs stimmt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das Mainboard erinnert mich an meinen ersten PC mit dem Pentium II  Bei dir dürften das wohl höchstens ein paar MB an RAM sein stimmts?


----------



## taks (25. August 2014)

So, hab mich etwas vertan, ist ein Sockel 7 Soyo 5TC2 mit einem Pentium.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. August 2014)

taks schrieb:


> So, hab mich etwas vertan, ist ein Sockel 7 Soyo 5TC2 mit einem Pentium.


 
Der CPU Sockel hat aber sehr wenig Pins, das waren einfach andere Zeiten. 

Dürfte einen grossen Sammlerwert haben wenn das Board ok ist du noch alles hast, wie das Handbuch und so.


----------



## taks (25. August 2014)

Ich hatte ihn nur "geerbt", daher hab ich keine Handbücher etc.

CPU: Intel Pentium P54C - 120 MHz
MoBo: Soyo 5TC2
RAM: 48MB
GraKa: S3 ViRGE/GX
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster AWE32
HDD: 9MB

Noch vorhanden.

Netzteil gab vor 10Jahren den Geist auf -.-


----------



## n3rd (25. August 2014)

@taks: Der Aufkleber auf dem BIOS-Chip (nehme ich mal an), erinnert mich irgendwie an die 
Zeit, wo kein Metal und keine Lüfter die Chips geschmückt haben, sondern Sticker! 
Stellt euch einfach mal vor - (zB) Eine Radeon R9 290X die von einem kleinem Fetzen Papier
gekühlt wird ( Mir ist klar, dass Chuck Norris es schafft! ). Hab mal was aus der Kister rausgeholt
(sry für die Bildqualität - Handykamera).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Decrypter (25. August 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Dürfte ein Intel I486 DX2 mit dem Mainboard im Anhang sein.
> Müsste aber zuerst Zuhause nachsehen obs stimmt.
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein 486er System mit VLB (Vesa Local Bus).
Hab selber noch so ein Hardware Relikt (486 DX2/66) bei meiner alten Hardware rumstehen, samt Gehäuse, Netzteil und VLB Grafikkarte. Der Kram ist mittlerweile 20 Jahre alt und zählte damals, also kurz bevor der Intel Pentium rauskam, zur Hardware Oberklasse. War mein erster PC gewesen und kann mich davon einfach nicht trennen........


----------



## D0pefish (26. August 2014)

Ich sammle ja auch mehr oder weniger intensiv unabsichtlich. Vor knapp 10 Jahren hatte ich in fixer Laune mein letztes Board mit ISA-Slots in den Müll geworfen und mich später sehr geärgert. Ich konnte mir dann aber einen "high-end"-Komplett-PC für 25€ schießen, den ich mir als Schüler garnicht hätte leißten können, eher irgendwo klauen.  Hauptsache ISA-Slots für alte Karten. Die geliebte GUS hat nun ein würdiges Zuhause. (btw. ist der Interwave-Chip von AMD, nur mal als Info am Rande für die Neulinge und Dauerstreiter ^^)
Letzte Woche habe ich CPU, GPU und MB meines letzten Hauptsystem verkauft und unerwartet viel Geld für CPU und Mainboard bekommen. Unterm Strich nur 40% Verlußt für ein 5 Jahre altes System. Die GPU haut es aber aus dem Rahmen. Fast 500 % Verlußt gegenüber dem Neukauf. Schon krass. Da der Käufer bisher nicht gezahlt hat... hmmm, ich hätte noch Platz. ^^
Mir haben jedenfalls, abseits der Retro-PC's, aufgehobene Schätze (die eh nix mehr Wert waren) schon oft das Leben erleichtert; als Ersatzteil, Notfalllösung, Teilespender, Versuchsaufbau etc. Der Beutel mit IDE-Flachbandkabeln ist schon ein klumpiges Hassobjekt aber manchmal braucht man ihn doch noch, spätestens wenn ein Kumpel plötzlich auf Ideen kommt oder eine nicht mehr geliebte alte Motorroller-Lady mit letzter Kraft, humpelnd und schnaubend den Weg zu mir findet... hehe
Fazit: 1. Für GPUs 500 € ausgeben ist dumm bis gänzlich dumm. 2. Solange die Sachen etwas Wert sind - früh genug verkaufen! -Außer es sind Anschlüsse drauf, die mit aktueller Hardware abgesegnet wurden. Kein Mensch wird es schaffen, dass ich mein letztes Board mit TI-Firewire-Ports weggebe. Da hängt ein viel zu langer Rattenschwanz dran, ähnlich der ISA Slot-Geschichte. Alte Hardware bietet manchmal Dinge die heute absichtlich weggelassen werden. S-Video/RGB-Eingänge bei Grakas oder Toslink-Eingänge zBsp. Stellt euch mal vor: eine Graka mit HDMI-Eingang... Kann doch sehr praktisch sein. 
Mäuse habe ich früher wegen der Mikroschalter und Kabel aufgehoben. War ja schnell aus- und wieder eingelötet. So habe ich etliche "teure" totgeklickte Mäuse retten können, für die ich selber keine Kohle ausgegeben hätte. 
Noch ein Bier bitte.


----------



## tandel (26. August 2014)

Ich verkaufe oder verschenke nicht mehr benötigte Hardware so schnell wie möglich. 
Mit dem konsequenten Verkauf habe ich in den letzten 20 Jahren bestimmt mehrere tausend Euro erzielt.
Eine kleine Kiste mit Kabel, Lüftern, Kleinkram, etc. habe ich noch im Keller.
Nostalgie kommt bei mir bei einzelnen Hardwarekomponenten nicht auf, zumindest muss ich die Teile dabei nicht in der Hand halten. Mal kurz z.B. nach meiner ersten ISDN Karte "Teles 16.3" googlen reicht mir.
Dafür bedauere ich, dass ich keine Images meiner Systeme habe. Das wäre prima, heute meinen Rechner von z.B. 1994 in einer virtuellen Maschine zu haben.


----------



## NCphalon (27. August 2014)

Was aus meinem Hauptrechner kommt landet in meinem Zweitrechner bei meinen Eltern, was da raus kommt kommt in meinen Steambox-Prototypen und was da raus kommt häng ich an die Wand und dient als Notfallersatz. Neulich z.B. hab ich mir mal eben schnell einen Rechner mit Diskettenlaufwerk gebaut um das BIOS des Boards von meinem K6-3 Projekt zu aktualisieren.

Ich versuche Hardware wirklich so lange einigermaßen produktiv einzusetzen bis sie wirklich fast den Versand net mehr wert is. Mein erstes eigenes Mainboard+CPU werde ich z.B. auch nie weggeben


----------



## dunkley (27. August 2014)

Ich versuche meine Hardware (oder anderes zeugs 11) immer Privat oder in Foren zu verkaufen, weil das noch einen schönen Charme bei Handeln hat. Auf Ebay geht fast nix mehr raus...bin jetzt auch auf das Forum hier gestoßen, und arbeite jetzt auf auf die Erlaubnis zum Marktplatz hin


----------



## Maniac9403 (27. August 2014)

Ich kaufe den Meisten Kram gebraucht (max 2 Generationen alt), um nicht so viel Wertverlust zu haben und sehe zu, dass ich den Kram dann wieder verkaufe, sobald ich ihn nicht mehr brauche.
Allerdings lagert bei mir auch noch das ein oder andere, was ich ungerne her gebe. Wie zum Beispiel meine Asus Ageia P1 Physx-Karte: liegt jetzt nur noch im Regal, aber ich finde es zu schade sie wegzugeben.
Auch liegt noch eine Matrox G200 mit 2MB VRam herum, die mich vor Jahren von meiner S3 Virge erlöst hat. 

Aber am schlimmsten sind ausrangierte Kabel, die Füllen mehrere Kisten. (kann man ja immer mal wieder gebrauchen - hust  )


----------



## Gamer090 (27. August 2014)

Maniac9403 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe den Meisten Kram gebraucht (max 2 Generationen alt), um nicht so viel Wertverlust zu haben und sehe zu, dass ich den Kram dann wieder verkaufe, sobald ich ihn nicht mehr brauche.
> Allerdings lagert bei mir auch noch das ein oder andere, was ich ungerne her gebe. Wie zum Beispiel meine Asus Ageia P1 Physx-Karte: liegt jetzt nur noch im Regal, aber ich finde es zu schade sie wegzugeben.
> Auch liegt noch eine Matrox G200 mit 2MB VRam herum, die mich vor Jahren von meiner S3 Virge erlöst hat.
> 
> Aber am schlimmsten sind ausrangierte Kabel, die Füllen mehrere Kisten. (kann man ja immer mal wieder gebrauchen - hust  )


 
Aus welchem Jahr stammt den deine Matrox-Karte? 2MB VRam ist nicht gerade viel, die müsste Geschätzt 20-30 Jahre alt sein? Funktioniert sicher noch oder?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. August 2014)

2 MB Karten waren Mitte der 90er keine Seltenheit. Ich selbst habe noch eine ATi Rage II aus der Pentium Ära mit 2 MB und meine Matrox Mystique ging meines Wissens nach 1996 mit 2 MB über die Ladentheke, wurde erst später auf 4 MB aufgerüstet (ja, sowas ging damals  )
Für die G200-Generation (97?) hätte ich aber auch 4 MB als Minimum erwartet. Bei für 3D Beschleunigung brauchbaren Karten war meiner Erinnerung 1997 der riva128 mit standardmäßig 4 MB schon knapp bestückt, der 128zx kam dann mit 8 MB und Ende 1998 habe ich schon meine 16 MB rivaTNT gekauft. Voodoo2 ging im gleichen Jahr auch mit 8/12 MB und Banshee mit 16 MB über den Ladentisch.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. August 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bin begeistert wie gerne du Grafikkarten sammelst  Da wird Raff doch sicher neidisch sein.


 


PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Nicht so richtig, er konzentriert sich eher auf 3dfx, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe. Der Rest läuft eher so nebenbei.


 
Exakt.  Ich habe viel anderen Kram, aber 3dfx ist prozentual ganz oben.



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Und nein, Einbruch lohnt sich nicht, eine Voodoo  5 6000 war mir bisher immer zu teuer, solcherlei Massenware überlasse  ich dann lieber dem Kollegen Vötter.


 
Ist "Produkt, das in der Bevölkerung (also der Masse) bekannt ist wie ein bunter Hund" wirklich die korrekte Definition von Massenware?  Die V5 5500 Rev. A2 ist übrigens noch weit seltener, aber nicht mal halb so cool. 

Das hier, mein neuestes Stück, ist im Verhältnis "Massenware":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer erkennt sie? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. August 2014)

Massenware ist alles, von dem es mehr als 1 (bekanntes) Stück weltweit gibt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. August 2014)

Also alles, was man so sammeln kann. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## longtom (28. August 2014)

An dieser Stelle ,wie wärs mit nem " Retro - Marktplatz " ?


----------



## Gamer090 (28. August 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das hier, mein neuestes Stück, ist im Verhältnis "Massenware":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe im Netz gesucht nach Voodoo V aber keine dabei die deiner ähnlich sieht oder so aussieht. Kannst es mal verraten?


----------



## longtom (28. August 2014)

Powercolor EvilKing 4 CV350


----------



## D0pefish (28. August 2014)

Meine letzten interessanten Beigaben waren eine Asus V8200 Deluxe mit S-Vid IN/OUT und eine Gbit Netzwerkkarte mit vier USB 2.0-Ports, davon zwei intern und bootbar gemodded. Sau praktisch im Retrorechner. Ach was solls. Meine schnellse DOSe, eh nur was für Interessierte, ansonsten langweilig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz unten ist "mein Schatz" aus DOS-Zeiten, den ich mir vom Pausenbrot abgespart habe bzw. in der Freizeit erarbeitet habe. Über 300 DM aber bis heute die Königin unter den Soundkarten...   Der Rechner wird meist untertaktet außer im Windows-Betrieb zum Digitalisieren. Es ist ein 'blöder' VIA-Chipsatz aber lüfterlos, bisher null Probleme mit schicker Software und anscheinend eines der letzten Massenboards mit AGP- _und_ ISA-_Slut_.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. August 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Also alles, was man so sammeln kann.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Ja – je kleiner die Anzahl, desto Sammlerstückiger ist's. Unter 10 wird's spannend.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. August 2014)

longtom schrieb:


> Powercolor EvilKing 4 CV350


 
Yop.  Ein Ende 2000 gefertigtes Custom-Design der Voodoo 4 4500 (obwohl Voodoo V, also 5 draufsteht). Im Grunde ist das nicht besonders aufregend, da sie weder übertaktet noch mit mehr Speicher ausgestattet ist. Powercolor fertigte aber damals als einer der wenigen Boardpartner 3dfx-Karten – in diesem Fall gibt's einen TV-Ausgang, der dem 3dfx-Referenzdesign fehlt, obendrauf.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Flexsist (28. August 2014)

@ *PCGH_Raff* Ich sagte doch, deine Graka-Sammlung ist ein Video wert! 

@ *PCGH_Carsten* deine übrigens auch! 

Man könnte ja mehrere Teile draus machen. Eine Art Retrospezial oder so.  Und natürlich *nur* für die Print-Ausgabe! 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. August 2014)

Och, so ein kleines Amuse-Gueule für die Website geht immer. Mal schauen ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Flexsist (28. August 2014)

Mein bester Freund (den ich mit dem PC-Wahn angesteckt habe) hat auch noch einen sehr alten PC zuhause stehen, muss mal schauen was da so alles drin ist. 
Er hat sich ja leider immer noch nicht hier angemeldet um selbst davon berichten zu können, obwohl ich ihn schon mehrfach dazu gedrängt habe.  PCGH-Print-Leser ist er ja schon eine ganze Weile. 
Schöne Grüße an dieser Stelle. 

MfG


----------



## Schnieder97 (28. August 2014)

Wow, was ihr für Schätze habt. 
Ich bin noch nicht solange dabei, muss aber sagen, dass ich auch alles aufhebe was man wohlmöglich noch bei Bekannten/verwandten einbauen kann.


----------



## S754 (28. August 2014)

Erst letzte Woche habe ich wieder meinen alten Siemens Nixdorf 486er Rechner in Betrieb genommen 
Windows 3.11 ist da noch drauf 
Schade, dass ich den alten Brother Nadeldrucker schon weggeschmissen habe.

Gleich mal mit einer Hercules 128 aufgerüstet, nächste Woche sollte sich noch eine Sound Blaster 16 dazu gesellen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (5. September 2014)

Ich habe im Keller aufgeräumt und zu meinem Erstaunen noch meinen alten 386-40mhz gefunden. 
Und der läuft noch. Der hat sogar 16 MB Arbeitsspeicher. War das eine Rakete mit Windows 3.1.1
Ich dachte, der wäre schon vor zwei Umzügen weg gegangen. Aber es gibt so Kisten, die öffne
ich nicht mehr. 

Und bevor jetzt irgendwer fragt. Nein, der wird nicht verkauft, da ist meine Diplomarbeit drauf und
es ist mein einziger Rechner mit 5.25" Laufwerk. Das braucht man ganz sicher nochmal. Ganz sicher!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. September 2014)

Pro Tipp:
5,25" Diskettenlaufwerke nutzen zwar meist andere Stecker, nicht aber andere Kabel, als 3,5". Du könntest den Rechner also zu gunsten einiger Sockel1155 Asrock und Biostar Mainboards austauschen, die meines Wissens nach als letzte Header für den Floppy-Controller verbauten 
(Ich selbst habe auch noch zwei im Schrank liegen. Kann man ja immer noch brauchen, wenn Daten zwischen zwei Rechnern ausgetauscht werden müssen  )


----------

